# 2013 Nissan Leaf Gets Massive Price Cut



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Just unveiled at the 2013 Detroit Auto Show, the 2013 Nissan Leaf hit the floor with minimal physical changes, but a big cut in the price tag: $6,000 to be exact. 

A new base-trim line, titled “S” grade, now starts at $28,800, but after federal tax credits and state incentives it can be had for less than $19,000. This new price tag will make the Leaf very competitive in its segment, which it couldn’t claim to be before.

More: *2013 Nissan Leaf Gets Massive Price Cut* on AutoGuide.com


----------

